# 08 PSE Thunderbolt X



## smitz8500 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://reviews.basspro.com/2010/101424/reviews.htm


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Other than the grip, it's pretty much the same bow as the 07 Firestorm X I use and the 09 Bowmadness XS. If you like short quiet bows I think this is a bow you will like. My brother's been trying to get my X off of me since I bought it!


----------



## trbsami (Jan 13, 2008)

*x*

Must not be many of these around. I got mine last fall and am still working on a good set up. I like it- I think my difficulties are in my form mostly- being such a newbie.
Set up includes QAD HD, Spott Hogg, G5 Meta peep, GT Pro/ FOBs, 60#.
Any comments on the grip? It seems plenty large for me, esp now with the rage toward thin/ no- grip styles.


----------



## Panther3025 (May 2, 2009)

*PSE Thunderbolt nx*

I love mine, it is a great tree stand bow! Bought mine last year and set it up. I have never shot this good. I nailed my first deer with a bow (Doe) from 30 yards she dropped fast my muzzy 100g when thru her heart logged in her front sholder. The bow accurate, fast and silent. You won"t be sorry if you by one.

Darrell


----------



## sddpse (Mar 28, 2009)

I really liked it and almost bought one. Compact, smooth draw and shot, quiet, only problem it was kinda slow.


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

i like my ob thunderbolt x, very quiete east to shoot great for hunting out of blinds and tree stands you can exspect around 285 - 298 fps depending on setup i shoot 29 inch draw 67 pounds with a 356 grain hunting arrows


----------



## trbsami (Jan 13, 2008)

*x*

I`m happy with my setup now. got a posten Slim Jimz for it. Wow- a stab really makes a difference! I`ve come to the conclusion that it pretty much shoots wherever I point it.. lol I just need to be more consistent in aiming.
Also took the grip off and just shooting off the bare riser. Not bad... Seems to be easier to repeat the grip location in my hand.
Moving out to 50yd practicing- makes 20 yds look like a free throw shot:thumbs_up


----------

